# Terrova vs 9.9 kicker



## Jiner67 (Aug 20, 2014)

I am looking to get into trolling Erie for eyes, so I apologize in advance as I am going to have all sorts of questions coming up. I am currently trying to decide what would be better suited for full days of trolling- a 9.9 kicker or 112 terrova. I have a 20' lund alaskan. I have heard that the terrova would be able to maintain consistent speeds throughout the day but honestly am worried that it may be lacking after a few hours in 2-3 footers. Which of the two motor choices would choose if you could only afford one? thanks!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

IMO, it depends on a few things. First, if trolling is the only thing you do, then I'd say a 9.9. If you are more of a multi species angler, I'd say go with the Terrova. You don't say how big your main motor is, but you could always use the Terrova, and if it didn't last long enough, you could use trolling socks and the main engine in conjunction with the Terrova. One other thing, a Terrova is just about like any other trolling motor. It's the iPilot that makes it special.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Wind and a 20ft boat will kill the electric motor pretty quick add some large waves even quicker.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

no electric motor will get you back to the dock IF your main motor quits.


----------



## Jiner67 (Aug 20, 2014)

I am definitely more of a multi species angler, just looking to add trolling the big lake to the opportunities. I currently have a 2 stroke 90. would trolling bags slow it down enough? the boat currently has an older wireless minn kota that I am wanting to replace anyway, so was hoping I could get by with just the terrova. If I do get a terrova I will surely go with the i-pilot.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Jiner67 said:


> I currently have a 2 stroke 90. would trolling bags slow it down enough?


Yea, they should. I've done it with a 2 stroke 100. It's not as fuel efficient, and a little smokier than a 9.9. But if trolling is just an occasional thing, the Terrova is the way I'd go. The other nice thing about trolling bags is they kinda mitigate the waves, as in less rocking.


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

If you already have an electric trolling motor I would recomend going with the 9.9 kicker now and maybe upgrading the electric to a terrova later. I find myself using the kicker and the terrova together at the same time. Kicker for propusion and the terrova for steering. Only on very calm days do I go solely with the terrova.

Like Bounterhunter said, the kicker is good insurance if your main motor quits.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Steimy said:


> If you already have an electric trolling motor I would recomend going with the 9.9 kicker now and maybe upgrading the electric to a terrova later. I find myself using the kicker and the terrova together at the same time. Kicker for propusion and the terrova for steering. Only on very calm days do I go solely with the terrova.
> 
> Like Bounterhunter said, the kicker is good insurance if your main motor quits.


That's a good point. I understood the OP as meaning they didn't have either.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

bountyhunter said:


> no electric motor will get you back to the dock IF your main motor quits.


AGREED!!!!!

I was trolling all day in june with the terrova, then when I was checking out some new spots the main motor blew. If I didn't have the kicker I'd be paying for a min $500 tow. which is 1/2 the price of a kicker.

Trolling with the terrova in 2-3's will last about 4-6 hours depending on your batteries. 

No matter how confident you are in your main motor, sh** happens. The kicker is a nice insurance policy.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

The I-pilot is a great tool out there. I would make the next purchase the Terrova and add a kicker when you save some more nickels. Adding the electric is giving you more of a back up than you currently have. The auto pilot is a huge benefit out there.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

There are plusses and minuses to going in either order. Both are well worth the addition. Both actually cost about the same completely installed, if your talking new. I did the kicker first, then Terrova after. All above advice is good. You're going to just have to pick one and go with it. 

Lean toward the Terrova first, if the kicker will be coming within a couple years. Keep in mind, you will be betting on the main motor never failing. And you will need trolling bags. But, the autopilot is really awesome.


----------



## wglasgow (Jun 5, 2012)

This is my third year for my Starcraft Fishmaster 196 with only the Terrova i-Pilot (36 volts). I have loved every aspect of the Terrova. I have trolled in a typical "walleye chop" for 7-8 hr at 1.5 mph and still had plenty juice left. After three summers, the batteries are not as strong as they once were, but I have never run out of juice when trolling in light to medium waves. Having said that, by next spring, I will add a 10 hp kicker to my setup. When waves and wind dictate I will use the kicker for propulsion and my Terrova for steering. And as others said above, the kicker adds an extra degree of safety for when your main motor fails. Oh yeah. make sure you buy the best batteries you can afford.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Two years ago out on Erie... Beautiful day on the water, getting late. Pulled in the gear and fired up the big engine...... Put it in gear and couldn't get any forward motion. As soon as I would give it any gas the prop wouldn't bite.... Spun prop. For some reason I was thinking I wouldn't need a spare prop on Erie??

Once upon a time I had an engine fail on Buckeye lake as well... It would have been a VERY long trip in even if the battery would have lasted after a full day of fishing.

If your on Erie my money would have to go with a 9.9. The trolling motor is nice, but that darn lake is mighty big... You will never regret the kicker if your motor fails.

And yes..... there is now a spare prop in the boat as well.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

For mostly trolling,a 4-stroke kicker will more than pay for itself in a short time with fuel savings. My 6 h.p nissan gets over 6+ hrs to the gallon at a 3 mph troll pushing a 16.5 Lowe. It even helped me get back when my main battery died.Very quiet compared to 2-strokes. For major trolling,the fumes will be an issue.

Later on,you could upgrade your electric trolling motor for an I-pilot type of trolling motor.Then you'd have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Reading Saugmon's post reminded me..... On m last two boats I had a 6hp. It worked fine and is substantially cheaper than a 9.9. Not trying to win any races with the kicker, just troll. You could always look at a used one as well...


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

I would get 9.9 first then the elec. I had to use my kicker to get back in and its' a new boat the starter died on my main motor.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

I would get the kicker. I have both and use my kicker all the time.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

No question in my mind - 4 stroke kicker with speed control (control king, trollmaster, itroll). Having a back-up motor on Erie is never a bad thing. Trading off the safety of a back-up for gps controlled steering with all other comparisons being essentially equal - I'd go with the kicker.


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

The kicker and add a tr-1 autopilot to it. A little pricey, but not bad when you consider what the batteries and charger will cost you. Plus you don't need to worry about plugging the batteries in between trips.


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Went to Huron Ohio 2 weeks ago ,my battery went dead , was able to pull start my kicker to charge the battery so we could get the main motor started to get back in. Kicker first then elec. motor


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Almost looks like a Ford vs. Chevy thread, and just won't die, lol. To the OP, what percentage of your time would be spent using the kicker vs. percent using the Terrova? Also, do you have a trolling motor now?


----------

